# R2Ocean Salt



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

After reading several articles and speaking to people that have used R2Ocean salt I decided to give it a try. (I had been using Instant Ocean for years and I liked the salt.) I sourced out the R2Ocean salt and found that Dan at "MOPS" had the best price I could find. After mixing the salt and letting it sit for 12 hours I added it to my tank for my weekly water change. After roughly half an hour my corals were fully open, their polyps were fully extended (sps and LPS). When I checked on my tank the next day the corals were the same, fully extended. After a month or so I'll know for sure if I'll keep using the salt but so far I'm impressed!!! 
I forgot to mention that some people found that this salt raised the alk in their tanks, I've checked my alk., calcium and mag. and it's right where I had it when I used Instant Ocean.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you mean H2Ocean Pro salt? I have been using it for years.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I've used it in the past too and liked it. I switched to Red Sea Pro salt and did well with that for a few years and now use the Red Sea salt (blue bucket) and like it a lot. I think it's very similar to the H2Ocean Pro in parameters.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*R2O. Salt*

Hi Elliott, I haven't tried the two brands that you had mentioned. I switched from Instant Oceans to R2O salt and I've noticed a difference in the coral polyp extension with my SPS. Just the overall tank, mushrooms, palys etc seem to look better. Your tank looks fantastic and is one of a few LED systems that I've seen that works, great job on designing and maintaining your system.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Yellowtang said:


> Hi Elliott, I haven't tried the two brands that you had mentioned. I switched from Instant Oceans to R2O salt and I've noticed a difference in the coral polyp extension with my SPS. Just the overall tank, mushrooms, palys etc seem to look better. Your tank looks fantastic and is one of a few LED systems that I've seen that works, great job on designing and maintaining your system.


Thanks Terry! I'm always ready to design a new system! 

You must mean H2Ocean salt by D+D Aquarium Supplies in the U.K.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

duckhams said:


> I switched to Red Sea Pro salt and did well with that for a few years and now use the Red Sea salt (blue bucket) and like it a lot.


do you notice any difference between the 2? I need to go with a new salt (using IO right now) need something thats higher in mg, ca, and dkh.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

do_0b said:


> do you notice any difference between the 2? I need to go with a new salt (using IO right now) need something thats higher in mg, ca, and dkh.


Redsea pro .


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you guys find that the H2ocean salt leaves a lot of brown gunk in your mixing bucket/mixing pump?


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*H2O Salt*

I remember reading some where that a person complained about a brown grunge left in his pail after mixing the salt. Although the person said it doesn't harm your tank they chose not to add it to their system. I get some brown grunge left in my bucket that I either siphon out or try not to use. I still have found that this is one salt that I am really glad I tried and I will stick with this brand. My corals look healthier and hold their colour and my tank perimeters are where I like them.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Yellowtang said:


> I remember reading some where that a person complained about a brown grunge left in his pail after mixing the salt. Although the person said it doesn't harm your tank they chose not to add it to their system. I get some brown grunge left in my bucket that I either siphon out or try not to use. I still have found that this is one salt that I am really glad I tried and I will stick with this brand. My corals look healthier and hold their colour and my tank perimeters are where I like them.


Yeah, I used it years ago, and remember it was a great salt. But now I'm just using RC, maybe I should try it again, despite the gunk.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I find most salts leave a brown gunk on the walls if left to recirc for awhile. ReefCrystals and H2Ocean are the worst but I've had no ill effects from using that NSW.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

the brown smudge probably comes from this:









it's just mud. I just couldn't believe it's taken commercial brands this long to bring simple evaporated seasalt to the pet market.


----------

